# Notebook kauf nur welches?



## Interritor (5. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen
hab folgendes Problem (wenn man es so nennen will).

Ich will mir ein neues Notebook kaufen, nur das Problem, welches?
Ich stelle schon ziemlich hohe anforderungen an das Notebook die ungfähr so aussehen:

- CINDEM 4D sollte vernünfig laufen, so das man damit gut arbeiten kann.
- Die Akku - Laufzeit sollte bei 2-3 Stunden liegen.
- Der Lüfter sollte die Luft von der Seite ziehen und nicht von unten 
- min. 40 GB Festplatte am liebsten aber 80 GB
- WideScreen display
- WLan
- Gute Grafikkarte 
- min. 3 USB Ports

Vielleicht kann mir jemand seine empfehlen oder seine Erfahrungen / Meinung hier Post.

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. August 2005)

Hi Andre,

hohe Anforderungen? An ein Notebook? Kein Problem soweit.
http://www.alienware.de/product_det...SysCode=PC-DE-LT-MJ12M-7700&SubCode=SKU-AUDIO
http://www.alienware.de/Product_Pages/notebook_all_default.aspx

Im Wesentlichen alles nur eine Frage des Geldbeutels 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Gnitze (5. August 2005)

Hätte nie gedacht, dass ich sowas mal poste:
*Die Suchfunktion hätte auch geholfen. * Habe mein Toshi hier bereits in zwei anderen Threads empfohlen. Je nach Geldbeutel ne Nummer größer oder kleiner, aber die Toshiba M30X oder M40X ... Reihen sind genial: 1MB RAM!

In den anderen Beiträgen findest Du auch noch einen Link zu einem MX-Forum. Da kannste dich dann noch genauer schlau machen.

Gruß
Die Gnitze


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. August 2005)

Gnitze hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1MB RAM!


Soso 1MB RAM. Das ist natuerlich was. 
Meinst Du nicht, dass das nicht vielleicht GB heissen sollte?
Oder meinst Du vielleicht den CPU-Cache? Wobei so ein MB natuerlich schon was recht feines ist.


----------



## Gnitze (5. August 2005)

*lach* na ja OK, das war dann wohl n schöner Typo...   

Ich check das nochmal kurz .... Start ... Systemsteuerung ... System ... ... Oh ja, tatsächlich! Ich hab 1 GB RAM! Na, sonst hätte ich aber jemanden verklagen müssen  :-(


----------

